# Anyone need help plow



## BIGBLAZER91 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey anyone need any help. I have a 1995 Dodge ram 7.6 Meyer. I can do small stuff or drive your truck. 25years doing this. Also drive heavy stuff. Have CDL with air brakes. Just a thought if someone gets in a bind.  Email me [email protected] and i can send my number. Thanks Jim  Iam in macomb michigan, Romeo area.


----------

